
101 areas where startups can create value - Alex3917
http://www.iamworththewait.org/101.html
======
Alex3917
Kind of a goofy list, but occasionally when I'm bored I'll glance at a few and
brainstorm ways of making each activity more efficient, easy, fun, etc. Good
way to stimulate creativity.

